# Wavy flight feather



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

Does anyone know if I should be concerned about a wavy edge to Taco's flight feather? She just moulted into her new primary flights about one month ago, and I noticed it developed a waviness to them a week or so ago. She flies great and can maneuver around the house with ease so I know it doesn't hinder her flight. I did some research and the only thing I read that it can be is because she is caged. Any other thoughts on what may have caused it?








P.S. sorry you may need to enlarge to see, but its the outer edge of grey flight feather only and it doesn't affect the shaft.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm thinking more than likely, its because both of the flight feathers cross and between him flying and resting the primary flight feathers are rubbing together. Crossing flight feathers is considered a negative trait for reasons I can infer are connected to this same problem you have.


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

Darkel777 said:


> I'm thinking more than likely, its because both of the flight feathers cross and between him flying and resting the primary flight feathers are rubbing together. Crossing flight feathers is considered a negative trait for reasons I can infer are connected to this same problem you have.


So other than esthetics, I shouldn't be worried then???


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

My tiels feathers have a wavy edge too, I've never really given it much thought.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Tacotielca said:


> So other than esthetics, I shouldn't be worried then???


No, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks. I actually think it looks nice wavy


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

I always thought it was because of some sort of nutritional deficiency. Of what though, I'm not sure.


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

Taco eats Harrison's high potency, seeds and dark green veggies. I hope it is not a deficiency because I was told by vet to not supplement since I feed pellets.

Although lately I have been noticing that she will pick out the seeds to eat first and will only eat the harrisons if I leave then in her bowl without replenishing the seeds - little rascal!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

My birds are on a diet of seeds, pellets, fresh veggies, cooked rices, grains and pastas etc. they have cuttle bone, mineral block and get powdered kelp 2-3 times a week. I also give a multi vitamin 1-2 times a week as not all my birds eat enough pellets. I give as healthy and as varied a diet as I can. Only my tiel has wavy edged flight feathers and I don't worry about it as I figure it is just the way she is. Some people have wavy hair and some straight.


----------

